# Oxytetracycline - opinons/experiences please?



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I've suffered from spots for years, and have tried various creams/face washes etc but am now getting so sick and tired of them so went back to the doctors yesterday and he prescribed Oxytetracycline antibiotics (2 x 250mg ed) and benzyl peroxide 5% gel. He told me to use both for a month then go back and see him.

Now Im ok with using the gel, but wasn't overly keen on the oxy's as not sure about using long term antibiotics. He also said that as Im getting the large spots that are more like lumps and really sore, that cream alone won't help and antibiotics are needed to treat this. Now as Im not overly trusting of doctors etc, wasnt sure if this was true!?

Has anyone had these antibiotics and will they interfere with training/diet etc if I take them long term?

Thank you!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

im on oxytet, im on 4 ed and doc said you can take them long term no side effects there seeing me ok as is panoxyl benzoyl peroxide 10% anything less is crap lol, also vit b5 from any bulk powders MP etc 20-30g ed for clearing and 5g ed maintanance, vb5 helps reduce your oil production and will reduce your pore blockages


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ime vit b5 is better than anti-bs since its oil blocking the pores thats the main cause of spots, i think you will clear right up on oxytet, b5, and panoxyl and all can be used continuously, sunbeds are good also


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah I do go on sunbeds, once a week and it does help heal them when Ive had a break out, but I keep having breakouts and thats the problem. Will check out the vit b5 too.

Thanks guys for your input! :thumbup1:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

theres some infohere on vit b5, i wouldnt buy there tablet form vit b5 tho far too expensive, powder vb5 from myprotein is exactly the same for far less cash. it has a lesser effect than accutnce but has the same action at reducing oil production, but tane is far more potent and why its priscribed by specialists only. b5 doesnt come with all the nasty sides as accutance does and it totally safe

http://b5supplements.com/

and this skin wash pack, linked from b5 suupps site is prob the best skin wash pack iv ever used, better than anything iv bought in boots anyway lol

http://www.coldfusionacne.com/


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

I have suffered from spots from early teens is well .. tried absolutly everything facewashes, gels, creams anything out of asda tescos or pharmacies that promised no spots i tried!! nothing worked .......... finaly i went to the doctors he put me on the same antibiotics as you have mentioned above and it was kinda making things improved by week 4-6 then i came across 10% benzoyl peroxide only few pounds but it made huge diffrences... at first application ( which is quite a lot ) you skin flakes and the upper layer of the skin gradually comes off in few days then you use a much lower dose over the period of time and i nver looked back.. havent got any spots for 6-7 years now

http://www.acne.org/my-acne-treatment-history.html

http://www.acne.org/regimen.html

on the other hand my sister was the same as me but after getting her blood tests she found out her spots were due to harmonal imbalance which she manged to control by Yasmin ( ethinylestradiol and drospirenone )

so you have to find out for yourself whether your spot breakouts are because of bacteria/ harmonal imbalance or Genetic/ Psychological.. and go for the treatments accordingly .. hope this helps 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acne_vulgaris


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Fantastic, really appreciate your input!!

I think some of it may be hormones in my case, but not all. I came off the pill about a year ago, and went back on for a month a few months back. Didnt realise when I was off it how much it does affect my body, but going back on for one month caused complete chaos, flared up really bad. So came off it and staying off it for the foreseeable.

As for genetics, my family havent really suffered much, my brother did when growing up but nothing that serious and he grew out of it. Think that might be my problem, I didnt grow out of it, im only a short a**!

Think Im going to try the tablets and cream, but also going to get one of the skincare kits and vit b5. If all used together, then Im thinking that I might have a good shot at clearing my skin up a bit before show time in September.

Thanks again!!! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Fantastic, really appreciate your input!!
> 
> I think some of it may be hormones in my case, but not all. I came off the pill about a year ago, and went back on for a month a few months back. Didnt realise when I was off it how much it does affect my body, but going back on for one month caused complete chaos, flared up really bad. So came off it and staying off it for the foreseeable.
> 
> ...


vit b defo helps thats what the doc told me accutane was but very concentrated .

i use quinoderm it seems less harsh but very effective compared to panoxyl .


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> vit b defo helps thats what the doc told me accutane was but very concentrated .
> 
> i use quinoderm it seems less harsh but very effective compared to panoxyl .


Vit b seems like a winner then!

Gonna give this cream and try and if this doesnt work, then might give quinoderm a go.

Cheers!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Vit b seems like a winner then!
> 
> Gonna give this cream and try and if this doesnt work, then might give quinoderm a go.
> 
> Cheers!


get a good moisturizer keeks as the cream makes your skin flake try get one high in vit b and use it on sunbed too .

the oxy are crap from my experience of them , your trying to get the skin turn over speeded up and the glands shutdown to stop producing oil hence the flakey skin .


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Keeks said:


> Fantastic, really appreciate your input!!
> 
> I think some of it may be hormones in my case, but not all. I came off the pill about a year ago, and went back on for a month a few months back. Didnt realise when I was off it how much it does affect my body, but going back on for one month caused complete chaos, flared up really bad. So came off it and staying off it for the foreseeable.
> 
> ...


Yeah i would guess hormonal imbalance to be the cause in your case but as you have mentioned your going to be off the pill for a long time.. i think you have to give your body time to restore your hormones balance as you have disrupted it by goin on the pill again .. so give it a few months you can surely try diffrent vitamins but they dont work straight away so be patient with them.. so yeah use an antibiotic (Oxytetracycline) consistantly and try 10% benzoyl peroxide your skin will go really dry so dont freak out lol sun beds a week can help and finaly another treatment i have been using is to take a bath using 2 cups of Epson salt and .5 to 1 cup of chlorine bleach every so often that has helped me too to completly eradicate them .. good luck


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

The acne.org regimen works very well as its all about being as gentle as you can. I had good results with 2.5 % BP cream and moisturising twice a day back in the day when my skin was really bad.

I found Trioxil PM worked extremely well for me when my acne had become more milder in the last couple years. Really good stuff and it is so mild but the only downside is that it is very expensive as they are the only people who do it.

I am currently doing an experiment with extremely low dosing Accutane. Once every 4 days.

I found Oxytet worked best with Retin A Cream personally. The only problem with oral antibiotics is they stop working over a period of time as your body gets used to them. erythromycin is generally used when that becomes the case.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh and dont be going on the sunbeds if you are using BP cream as it thins out the skin.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Right, well Im starting the oxy's tonight, along with the bp cream. Going to order some of the vit b5 too, and just see how things go, and also get some decent moisturiser, and then order that skincare pack. Then maybe try retin a cream at some point.

I plan on staying off the pill for a least another year or two so hormones should completely settle down too.

And for extra measures, gonna cross my fingers and pray for clear skin too! 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

BP is horrible though isnt it. Remember if you use it at night it will ruin your bedding. Good idea to put something over your pillow. Thats why I prefer the retin A cream as you do not have this issue. I used BP for years and it does work well just really makes your skin feel horrible. Suppose every product that works is harsh which is unfortunate. Retin A cream is popular amongst women due to the fact that it is supposed to be good at stopping you ageing. If you follow that regimen remember to get that 2.5 % cream if you are to use it twice a day. This also has problems that if you sweat it will damage your clothing,

What would you say your skin type was? I assume it is oily?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I've got a pillow protector so will use that as a pillow case then, cheers. Have used a bp but at 2.5% before, but this is 5% as the 2.5% wasnt really doing anything. But yes, skin feels yuk from it. Will look into the Retin a cream, just want anything that will work!!

I have combination skin, oily t zone. And I think it does change slightly from time to time too, can sometimes get really dry and flaky.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Moisturising would help with the dryness. The BP will really dry it out as does Retin A cream. I have found that by moisturising it to prevent it from becoming overly dry does also help and thats how that acne.org regimen works. Check out that site and even the message boards as there is so much information there.

Only other options are that Trioxil PM which is very mild and not drying. Also Microdermabasion once a month costs about £25 which will stop spots and also clear existing marks to an extent. Google this and maybe look into that as its just like having a facial with a wand.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah have been looking on that acne.org website and looks really helpful.

Might also try microdermabrasion, as although Im havng antibiotics etc, something like this might help the appearance and marks on my skin, although I havent got bad scars, just doenst look the best, so will check out my local salons.

I'll get clearer skin one way or another!!


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Yeah have been looking on that acne.org website and looks really helpful.
> 
> Might also try microdermabrasion, as although Im havng antibiotics etc, something like this might help the appearance and marks on my skin, although I havent got bad scars, just doenst look the best, so will check out my local salons.
> 
> I'll get clearer skin one way or another!!


I have had it done before (microdermabrasion) and it is quite a pleasant experience. They just go over your face with a wand and straight afterwards the appearance of your skin looks better. Doesnt take long to do.

Really its trial and error what works best for you. Accutane worked the best for me but I had great results with Antiobiotics and Retin A cream. In the last couple years my skin has been great but just a little oily for my liking. My new experiment seems to have solved that problem though.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Definatley going to look into the microdermabrasion then, month on month, might make quite a difference.

Yep, will see how first trial goes and then move on from there. Hopefully things should improve, but at least there are other options if these dont work out for me.

Thanks again!


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Good stuff mate been on them for 3+ years 95% improvement at 1000mg pd.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

ashmo said:


> Good stuff mate been on them for 3+ years 95% improvement at 1000mg pd.


The B5 I take it? I never found any benefits of B5 when I did try it. But I think it may work now my skin has settled down.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Parki79 said:


> The B5 I take it? I never found any benefits of B5 when I did try it. But I think it may work now my skin has settled down.


Oxytetracycline mate


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

ashmo said:


> Oxytetracycline mate


Had oxytet years ago in my teens. Never did anything for me but I suppose that was when I had real problems with spots.

I dont get any now just oily skin which I have a solution for. Might try B5 again though.


----------

